# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  المعايطة: الإعلان الرسمي لنتائج الانتخابات يحتاج 3 أيام

## الحصن نيوز

قال وزير التنمية السياسية والشؤون البرلمانية المهندس موسى المعايطة إن الاعلان الرسمي لنتائج انتخابات مجلس النواب الثامن عشر يحتاج الى يومين أو ثلاثة، الا ان بإمكان المرشحين معرفة نتائج الفرز من خلال مندوبيهم في كل صندوق انتخاب فور الانتهاء من عملية فرز الاصوات.
وأضاف المعايطة خلال لقائه الائمة والوعاظ في محافظة اربد لشرح "قانون الانتخاب" بغرفة تجارة اربد أمس، ان فرز الاصوات في القانون الحالي بعكس القانون السابق يحتاج الى وقت من ناحية فرز القوائم اولا والمرشحين والكوتا النسائية واحتساب النسبة المئوية مقارنة بعدد الاصوات، وبالتالي فإن الاعلان الرسمي للنتائج يحتاج الى يومين او اكثر، الا ان لجان الانتخاب ستقوم بتعليق النتائج على ابواب مراكز الاقتراع فور الانتهاء من عملية الفرز.
واعتبر المعايطة ان المال الانتخابي الذي يصرف على الحملات الدعائية للمرشحين يحدث في كل دول العالم ولا يمكن السيطرة عليها، الا ان "الحرام" في المال السياسي هو موضوع "الرشوة" التي يتم من خلالها شراء ذمم الناخب بمبلغ مالي او مواد عينية، وهو الأمر الذي تعمل الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب على رصده واتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية تجاهه.
وأشار الى ان المواطن يقع على عاتقة مسؤولية كبيرة في ايصال المرشح الكفؤ الى قبة مجلس النواب بعيدا عن العشائرية والمناطقية، والنائب القادر على مراقبة الحكومة ومحاسبتها، مؤكدا انه لا يوجد حكومة فاسدة وإنما يوجد حكومة تتخذ قرارات مطلقة دون ان يكون هناك من يراقبها او يحاسبها.
وأكد انه لا يحق لأي مواطن لم يشارك في العملية الانتخابية ان ينتقد مجلس النواب المقبل، لأنه يتحمل مسؤولية غيره في اختيار النائب، داعيا المواطنين الى المشاركة الفعالة في العملية الانتخابية لإفراز مجلس نيابي قوي قادر على سن التشريعات التي ستنعكس على حياة المواطنين مستقبلا.
ولفت الى ان القانون الحالي يجمع المرشحين على القوائم ويوحد النسيج الاجتماعي، وان قام اكثر من شخص بالترشح عن العشيرة فهذا حق كفله الدستور، مؤكدا ان العشيرة هي مؤسسة اجتماعية وليست سياسية وأن القانون الحالي لم يفتت العشيرة إذا ترشح اكثر من واحد، ولكن المسؤولية تقع على المواطن كيف يختار.
وردا على سؤال حول ضرورة وجود بند في القانون أن يكون المرشح يحمل مؤهلا أكاديميا، أكد المعايطة أن 90 % من اعضاء المجالس النيابية السابقة مؤهلون اكاديمون ويحملون شهادات عليا، الا ان المشكلة في المؤهل الشخصي للمرشح الذي من خلاله يمكنه مراقبة الحكومة ومحاسبتها وسن قوانين وتشريعات تنعكس ايجابا على المواطن.
بدوره، قال مساعد الامين العام لشؤون الوعظ والإرشاد في وزارة الاوقاف حسن خرورية إن الوعاظ والأئمة في المساجد يقع على عاتقهم مسؤولية في اهمية دعوة المصلين الى المشاركة في الانتخابات المقبلة لإفراز مجلس نيابي قوي قادر على مواجهة التحديات التي تحيط بالأردن.
وأكد على اهمية التزام الائمة بالحيادية وعدم الترويج لأي مرشح في المساجد من خلال تعميم أرسلته الوزارة الى المساجد في جميع محافظات المملكة، وان يقف جميع الائمة على مسافة واحدة من جميع المرشحين من خلال تشجيع المواطنين بالمشاركة في هذا الاستحاق الدستوري.
وأضاف ان الوزارة قامت بإرسال محاور وأشارات للائمة والخطباء للحديث عن الانتخابات النيابية ومواصفات النائب الذي نريد وحرمة شراء الاصوات والمال الاسود وغيرها من المواضيع.
وقال خرورية ان الوزارة لن تسمح لأي مرشح باستغلال المساجد لعمل دعايته الانتخابية في هذا الوقت، مؤكدا أنه ولغاية الآن لن تسجل اي مخالفة في هذا الجانب، وإن دور المساجد يقتصر على توجيه المواطنين للمشاركة في الانتخابات.
من جانبه، قال مدير مركز راصد في اربد زكريا بني عامر ان هناك 4 آلاف شخص لمتابعة العملية الانتخابية في المملكة وإن هناك 4 معايير دولية رئيسية لأي انتخابات يجب الالتزام فيها، وهي العدل والنزاهة والحرية والشفافية، مؤكدا ان المركز يصدر تقارير عن العملية الانتخابية ويتم تزويدها لوسائل الإعلام والجهات المعنية.
وكان مديرو أوقاف إربد الأولى مراد الرفاعي والثانية عبدالسلام نصير أكدا على دور الائمة وخطباء المساجد في تشجيع المواطنين للتوجه الى صناديق الانتخاب، مؤكدين ان الوزارة قامت بالتعميم على المساجد بضرورة الوقوف على مسافة واحدة مع جميع المرشحين.
وقال نصير إن التصويت في الانتخابات حق عام، وهي أمانة عظيمة ينبغي للمسلم أن يحافظ عليها ويؤديها بالشكل الصحيح، فلا يجوز للناخب أن يبيع صوته، لأن ذلك يعتبر خيانة للأمانة وبيعاً للضمائر، ولا يجوز له أن يأخذ شيئاً من المال أو الهدايا ثمناً لصوته وشهادته من أي من المرشحين مقابل انتخابه؛ لأن هذا يؤدي إلى أن يصل إلى مجلس الأمة من ليس أهلاً لذلك.
وأشار الى انه يحرم على من ينوي ترشيح نفسه دفع المال للناخبين سواء كان نقديا أم عينيا بهدف نيل أصواتهم وإغرائهم على اختياره، لأنه من الرشوة المحرمة شرعاً، ومن يفعل ذلك فإنه غير مؤتمن على مصالح وطنه ومقدراته، وقد ذم الله تعالى من يكذب على الناس لتحقيق مصالحه الشخصية كما ذمّ من يستمع إلى هؤلاء ويتابعهم ويقبل أموالهم.
وأكد أن العمل على شراء الذمم والضمائر بالمال، وإجبار الناس على انتخاب المرشح عن طريق تحليفهم الأيمان على انتخابه أمر منكر ومن المحرمات الشرعية وصاحبه آثم شرعاً، وبيع الأصوات بيع باطل، ويجب على الناخب أن يكفّر عن يمينه وأن ينتخب الأصلح للأمة.



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

